# Talk Cockatiels First Super Mod



## Bea

Congratulations to laurago who has just been promoted to Super Moderator. 

With 50 members and over 2000 posts Dave and I thought a little extra help wouldn't hurt, and we're very pleased to welcome Laura to the Talk Cockatiels Staff Team.


----------



## Laura

Thanks Bea and Dave I appreciate it


----------



## A-n-M

Congrats Laura.


----------



## Meghanxx4

congrats. how can we apply?


----------



## Bea

Meghanxx4 said:


> congratsssssssssssssssssssssssssssss how can we apply?


When we are looking for more staff members (i.e. as the forum continues to grow) we will no doubt make announcements regarding available staff positions.


----------



## Laura

A-n-M said:


> Congrats Laura.


Thanks A-n-M  and Meghan


----------



## birdieness

Congrats. I totally missed this but always late then never.


----------



## Dave

Congratulations Laura! Glad to have you join us.


----------



## Laura

Thanks Dave happy to be here , thanks birdieness


----------



## Meghanxx4

Bea said:


> When we are looking for more staff members (i.e. as the forum continues to grow) we will no doubt make announcements regarding available staff positions.


Forget it Dave hates me. He thinks anyone who gives me responsibility is stupid. Which i find rather rude. It's your loss Dave, not mine.


----------



## Plukie

YAY!!!! Congratulations Laura!!!


----------



## feathers

Congratulations from Banjo and his family!


----------



## Laura

Thanks Plukie 
Thanks Banjo and family


----------



## Aly

...Congrats Laura.


----------



## Rosie

Well done and congrats!


----------



## Laura

Babyluv12 said:


> ...Congrats Laura.


Thanks Ally, good to see you here 



Rosie said:


> Well done and congrats!


Thanks Rosie


----------



## Riebie

Better late than never!!! 

Congrats Laura!!


----------



## BUUZBEE

Congratulation


----------



## Laura

Riebie said:


> Better late than never!!!
> 
> Congrats Laura!!


Thanks Riebie 

I like your siggy, Lea is a cutie 



BUUZBEE said:


> Congratulation


Thanks BUUZBEE


----------



## Squeak_Crumble

Congrats!!!!!!!! Wow i would feel so hounerd!!!


Sophie


----------



## atvchick95

Congrats


----------



## Sophia

Glad to hear the great news Hope you feel honoured to have taken up this position 

Congratulations x


----------



## feathers

congratulations laura :clap:


----------



## **TielHeart**

Congrats Laura!


----------



## Tiki

This thread is really old but nevermind.

Congrats Laura.  lol


----------



## CockatielTom

Congratualtions Laura! I can't wait to get to know you. I am from Talk Budgies!


----------



## Dave

This thread is old.


----------

